# 24-28?!!

## Tourist

,    ,  ? 
    , -  ...

----------


## 23q

*Tourist*,   ,   .    .

----------



----------


## erazer

,  -       .  ,  17  22   45  65 - , - .

----------


## Tourist

... ...   ?! 
     3-!

----------


## Sky

-   ,    ..    6-

----------


## Tourist

???        !

----------


## Merry Corpse

http://kohaymos.com/  http://loveplanet.ru/ 
  .

----------


## Tigrina

? 
  ?

----------


## admin

> http://kohaymos.com/

    mamba.ru

----------


## Tourist

> ? 
>   ?

           !!!    ...

----------


## Tourist

> 25;)   ?

   ,    !     !

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  -       .  ,  17  22   45  65 - , - .

  ͺ,   !       "      "?   

> !

   !    - , ,   ,  ...
      , , ,      ))))

----------


## Tourist

,        )))

----------


## Tourist

> ?:))

   ?!   ,   ...

----------


## Tourist

> ,  :))      ,  162,  :)

     ?       +!

----------


## Waldemar

..    ... )))
      3- ... , , ,   )))         ?

----------


## erazer

> ,    !     !

   : ".... ,  ...     -     ... ...." - ?    

> ..    ... )))
>       3- ... , , ,   )))         ?

  - -

----------


## Tourist

,     -    )

----------


## Hohol75

, ,        .. , , ,  ..
       .

----------


## Tigrina

> .

     ,  ...   *Tourist*,          ,      ?

----------


## aneisha

...   . ,

----------


## Sky

*aneisha*,  -    (  )  "".

----------


## aneisha

,      ,  ,     ...  .

----------


## Tourist

> ,      ,  ,     ...  .

   SKY    ??   

> *aneisha*,  -    (  )  "".

             ...       !    ,      !    

> ...   . ,

  !)   

> ,  ...   *Tourist*,          ,      ?

    ...        !   

> , ,        .. , , ,  ..
>        .

      ?!

----------


## Sky

*Tourist*,    - .        .  *aneisha*,      ,  . ,       ))

----------


## Tourist

*Sky*,

----------


## Tigrina

*Tourist*,      ?

----------


## Tourist

> *Tourist*,      ?

       , +    ...   10    ,         )) 
..        ,      :  http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...3&l=bc2334f412 
    - "" 
   ?!

----------


## laithemmer

> ?!

  ,   24  28,  -     (  ,  ),      -  ,

----------


## Sky

*laithemmer*,       ))  ,     )))  

> ?!

      .       ?

----------


## Tourist

??? _ 
   !   !

----------


## Sky

> ???

----------


## Tourist

!

----------

